# German Concept Laptop



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

Is that cool or what?
What do you think?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

You mean this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7H0K1k54t6A

Pretty darn portable


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's almost as cool as Infinium's Phantom video game console looked. 
Seriously... their corporate website takes _donations..._
Vaporwarevaporwarevaporware


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Can you use it to log onto www.talkclassical.com??


----------

